# ignition immobilizer/security systems problems



## maxforce (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, I own a 99 nissan maxima and I'm experiencing some problems with my ignition immobilizer. I stopped to get some gas on my way home, turned engine off and havent gotten it started yet. Initially, the vehicle started and died within the first 5 seconds. Then the car started again and died within first 2 seconds. After that, the engine turns over, but is unable to run. All fuses are good, both inside the car and engine compartment, and relays look fine. When I turn the ignition on, I can hear the fuel pump power up (suggesting the motor is getting fuel) but I noticed the dash mounted security light stops blinking and stays illuminated and it's only AFTER I turn the key to enable ignition. The owners manual suggests that this is caused by a malfunction with the ignition immobilizer and recommends resetting the system. Tried that, didn't work. Also scanned ECU and got my usual code, rear 02 sensor, and a new one: EGR, then reset ECU. But this wouldn't disable ignition. Also went home and picked up spare key thinking that the transister in the orginal might have gone bad but that didn't work either. SO anyway, I'm at a loss. If anyone else has experienced this or something similar, it would be of great help if you could give some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Does the security light come on and stay on with the spare key as well?


----------



## maxforce (Jan 20, 2007)

yes. Have you ever experienced or heard of this happening before?


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like the keys need to be coded by the dealer. How they lost their code is a mystery, but I've seen it happen before. The steady red security light means the NATS system does not recognize the key.Chances are there is a difference of key error code stored in the NATS system as well. Having the code cleared and the key recoded by the dealer is the only way I know of to repair this. Someone else may know another way.


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a '99 MAxima also. Mine did it. I had it towed to the dealer and ALL the keys reprogrammed. Do you have a remot start installed? They said mine might be interferring with the key code although it was installed when new. In the owners manual the is a section that tells how to override it to get it started to take it to the dealer. I, however, didn't find that section until after I got it to the dealer.


----------



## nestorb (Feb 22, 2007)

We just bought a 2001 Maxima last week...it only came with one key and no key fob...the other day I decided to call Nissan and ask if a fob is available for it...they want $157.00 for the fob and 45.00 to program it...at that point I forgot to ask about a 2nd key...is there a cheaper alternative to buying the fob from Nissan and are programming instructions available somewhere on the web? 

Regards,
Barry Nestor


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Buy keys from a discount Nissan parts dealer. Probably still $90 or so. Then have your local dealer code them.


----------



## red613 (Feb 23, 2007)

try looking on ebay , i have boought 2 used fobs in the past for about $25.00 each , 
there is reprogramming info on the web , basically you get in the car put key in and out 7 times in 10 seconds they turn igintion to on and press the big button and it reprogams itself.


----------

